# 416-8 starting problem



## power48 (Aug 3, 2015)

Over Christmas a neighbor tells me his Wheel Horse 416-8
model 3116083 serial 1030465 with Toro power plus engine
model P216G-I/10976C serial K903743050 tractor won't 
start without ether in carb or (get this) blowing into gas tank
with mouth. While blowing into tank a sound of fuel is made by
carb. Once the tractor starts & is run it can be shut off & restarted
up 8 hrs. before it won't start again. When it starts it runs fine.
The choke is working. A new pulse fuel pump has be installed.
Air has been blowed from fuel filter to fuel tank OK. A fuel 
shut off is installed between carb & fuel filter & closed when
tractor is stopped. I told him to disconnect fuel hose at carb 
& crank engine & see how much fuel pumps out. 
It's COLD here so he may not work on it right now. 
The carb is probably the problem but it runs so well when it starts.
Any suggestions ? 
Thanks


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello power48, welcome to the forum.

Sounds like a simple fuel supply problem. Flow check the fuel system starting at the fuel tank. A hose may have degraded and is coming apart internally, blocking flow. The fuel pump is between the tank and filter...right?? Some of these filters require fuel pump pressure to operate. The fuel shut-off is manual or solenoid actuated??


----------



## power48 (Aug 3, 2015)

*416-8 fuel*

The fuel hose goes from fuel tank - in line fuel filter - manual shut off valve - 
pulse fuel pump - carb. I agree there may be a bad fuel hose. The engine
runs OK when it is running with no problem like any fuel shortage. So maybe
the first thing would be to install new fuel hoses. If he tries to check fuel
output with hose disconnected at the carb while cranking engine, that
may show him the problem. I will post more after he tries that.
Thanks for the reply & any other suggestions anyone has.


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

If all else fails, you might try removing the fuel filter (as a temporary measure only) and see if it'll start & run better. Some fuel filters are designed to pass fuel under pump pressure, and I don't know how they will do under pump suction. It may act as a restriction to flow the way it is rigged up. 

You know, my mower has an ornery starting engine, and the fuel filter is before the pump....Hmmmm. Maybe I better check my own!


----------



## power48 (Aug 3, 2015)

*416-8 fuel problem*

I'll pass that information along to my neighbor.
I was thinking the same thing. I'm reminded of
working on a car years ago & changing the fuel
filter located in the carb inlet fuel line. It ran
before I changed the filter but would not start
after I put new filter in. I removed the new filter
& pushed on the spring loaded rubber seal. It was 
stuck & took some pressure to free it up. I don't 
think the in line filter has a check valve like that 
on this tractor but you never know if it is letting
fuel through with only suction.


----------



## z445guy (Mar 10, 2017)

Power48 also look at the fuel tank cap if the vents not working it could do the same thing yoyrs neighbors is doing


----------



## power48 (Aug 3, 2015)

My neighbor replaced the fuel hose from the tank to fuel filter & says it starts every time now.


----------

